
Apple TV will receive Amazon Prime Video “later this year” - rl3
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2017/06/apple-tv-will-receive-amazon-prime-later-this-year/
======
danso
How many folks here still buy media (movies/TV) from Apple? I've never had an
Apple TV, but I pretty much buy exclusively off of Amazon. Not only can I use
the same iOS/Web app to view my purchased videos as the Amazon Prime streaming
collection, but Amazon Prime is available on every other device I use,
including smart Samsung TVs, PS4, and Android devices. Whereas the few things
I've purchased off of the Apple store (sadly, classics like Aliens and
Zoolander) are forever locked in the Apple ecosystem. I don't buy much music
thanks to Spotify, but when I do I use Amazon Music as I suspect that will
have more portability than iTunes will ever have.

~~~
garyclarke27
I'm the opposite I buy all my entertainment from Apple, physical items from
Amazon + hundreds of kindle books to read on iPad. Apple TV is a fantastic
device, way better than fire TV, I'm glad I can ditch it now, it's got a crap
remote. I'm also ditching way over priced Sky TV, I hate them for charging me
and playing countless adverts on music channels, als the sound and video
qaulity of Apple TV is so much better than Sky. Buy loads of films for the
kids and rent adult films, also often buy a series pass for latest TV series
if not on Netflix.

------
JauntTrooper
I wish Roku would support iTunes.

~~~
macinjosh
Correction: I wish Apple would make it possible for Roku to support iTunes.

------
Simulacra
I wonder if this also signals, perhaps, a withdrawal for an Apple TV.

~~~
umeshunni
No, if anything, it signals a withdrawal for Amazon's own streaming device
efforts (Fire TV).

~~~
discreditable
I hope so. Amazon's refusal to work with Google Cast is the sole reason I
don't use the service.

~~~
izacus
Amazons policy there is really baffling - I have their app on Sony TV running
AndroidTV... but standalone Android TV STBs (Apple TV competitors) can't
download it. Do they really make that much money from their Fire sticks that
it's worth losing subscribers?

~~~
wccrawford
Can't they? I'm pretty sure it's on my nVidia Shield box. And you can always
sideload it like any other app.

It's just not on the Google store.

~~~
izacus
It won't run if you sideload it (they added HW checks in one of the later
versions). If your device ships with it, then you have it.

------
newobj
Been hearing that for like two years now. Hrmm.

